# Three Dockworkers Killed While Unloading Coal at Port of Antwerp



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Three dockworkers were killed last Saturday at the Port of Antwerp after unloading coal from an open hatch cargo ship. The three workers were reported to have suffocated when they entered the open cargo hold of the Hong Kong-flagged MV Saga Frontier to clean it. The three killed were all said to be experienced dockworkers.
Local media reported Thursday that investigators are looking into the possibility of negligence on behalf of the Captain and crew for not alerting the dockworkers to the presence of toxic gases in the hold.
A statement by International Transport Workers’ Federation President and chair, Paddy Crumlin, said “We can never relax on port safety and accident prevention. Antwerp is a port where health and safety is taken very seriously, and, like the three men’s trade unions, we are confident that a full investigation will take place into what happened and how any resulting lessons can be implemented.” The 46,550 DWT MV Saga Frontier was built in 2007 and has a total of ten cargo holds with two traveling gantry cranes. The ship is owned by Saga Welco with head offices in Norway. The ship was still docked at Antwerp as of Thursday night.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I wonder where the coal was from - I remember we declined a particularly wet consignment ('swamp' coal) as it tended towards spontaneous combustion and in doing so released carbon monoxide in significant quantities but, if I remember correctly, not early on enough to be an alarm?

Brother who was in the coal cargo chartering game I remember as being concerned with M notices which turned out not to be the same M notices as ours but "moisture" notices.

Perhaps the charterer should be included in the investigation.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.19:30.#1.re:three dockworkers killed at port of antwerp.a bad bach of coal? do they check for fumes,thank you for posting the news,regards ben27


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Cargo discharged and MT. Hatches still opened? Or closed after discharge and the closed while other holds are still working? Possible oxygen depleted after oxidization of unpainted hold steel? Reminds WELLPARK... but that was due after wet pig iron.


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Cargo discharged and MT. Hatches still opened? Or closed after discharge and the closed while other holds are still working? Possible oxygen depleted after oxidization of unpainted hold steel? Reminds WELLPARK... but that was due after wet pig iron.


Wondering what is the cause of the accident too. 
Back in 1999 when I was on board a bulk carrier shipping coal from Austrilia to Indian, there was no threat of lack of oxygen if the cargo hold open all the time during discharging. Crew entered the cargo hold without the test of oxygen meter. 

Understand in the term of "enclosed space", the cargo holds are mentioned. A cargo hold with hatch cover closed is definetely an enclose space, but will an open hatch cover cargo hold still an enclosed space? 

Best regards,


----------

